# So frustrated right now



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

Hello all you beautiful people!!

Has been a while since I was here  

The reason I am so frustrated right now is JUICE!!! I don't know if I am the only one that feels this way but there are so many websites and people selling juice (which is nice) but my problem comes in where you spend endless days on these websites trying to decide what juice to get next just to find out there is no stock?! Like never! Unless you want to vape on some 12/18mg juice, I don't know about you but I'll die a horrible @Silver nic overdose death. And also the lower the nic the nicer the flavour 
Also it kinda poses a problem when you have to order one juice from one guy and another juice from another guy with all the shipping costs involved. Also I don't really want to spend R300 on 1x bottle, although the juice is so worth it it kinda breaks the bank 
I have also many a time bought nice US juice all in 6mg and received 12mg cause sorry we were out of stock. That juice is then dead to me, just can't vape it even if I try. I end up sitting sniffing the juice imagining how nice it would have been.

How do you guys order your stock? From who do you order? Is there a website that I am missing out on? How much juice do you go through in a month and what is your vape budget? Just want to know if I am the only one that goes through 8x 30mil bottles easy in a month and that 2grand doesn't get you much?

Your help and advice would be much appreciated


----------



## zadiac (12/2/15)

lol....that is why I DIY. So cheap and I create the most wonderful juices for myself. Some of my friends even want to buy from me, but I'm very stingy with me juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

zadiac said:


> lol....that is why I DIY. So cheap and I create the most wonderful juices for myself. Some of my friends even want to buy from me, but I'm very stingy with me juices.


It sucks man , what juices you building? I should maybe look into that. Where you get your stuffs from?


----------



## Alex (12/2/15)

Or you can also dilute the high nic juice with VG, minimal loss of flavor for me .


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

Alex said:


> Or you can also dilute the high nic juice with VG, minimal loss of flavor for me .
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Have done that before. You have to dilute the crap out of 12 to get to 6 and it kinda kills the juice. You end up vaping more VG than anything else


----------



## Dubz (12/2/15)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/
http://juicyjoes.co.za/
http://craftvapour.com/
http://ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-juice-is-here.t8707/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

Dubz said:


> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/
> http://juicyjoes.co.za/
> http://craftvapour.com/
> http://ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-juice-is-here.t8707/


Thanks @Dubz, not a secret website yet


----------



## Dubz (12/2/15)

Reinhardt said:


> Thanks @Dubz, not a secret website yet


Voodoo Juice was a secret until recently.


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

Dubz said:


> Voodoo Juice was a secret until recently.


I'm looking into that now tnx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (12/2/15)

@Reinhardt I personally DIY my juice - I make 100ml batches which I vape daily. I also buy international juices every now and then to spoil myself/tastebuds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (12/2/15)

Reinhardt said:


> It sucks man , what juices you building? I should maybe look into that. Where you get your stuffs from?



I get my nic and flavors from skyblue and vapour mountain. I get my VG from dischem.
I like mostly dessert type flavors but I also mix some fruit and coffee flavors.
I'm not much of a tobacco person. I said goodbye to tobacco flavors when I stopped smoking....lol


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

Dubz said:


> Voodoo Juice was a secret until recently.


This looks awesome! Have you tried his juice?


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

zadiac said:


> I get my nic and flavors from skyblue and vapour mountain. I get my VG from dischem.
> I like mostly dessert type flavors but I also mix some fruit and coffee flavors.
> I'm not much of a tobacco person. I said goodbye to tobacco flavors when I stopped smoking....lol


Sounds like our taste buds are aligned  why are you not selling your juice?


----------



## Dubz (12/2/15)

Reinhardt said:


> This looks awesome! Have you tried his juice?


Not yet, waiting for cash - so maybe month end . But lots of guys have been raving about it.


----------



## Dubz (12/2/15)

Reinhardt said:


> Sounds like our taste buds are aligned  why are you not selling your juice?


Maybe at a later stage, so much to do in terms of perfecting a mix.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/15)

I'm one of the lucky ones in that I pretty much only vape one juice these days... and I order from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain who makes the juice when I order so he is never out of stock!


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

Dubz said:


> Not yet, waiting for cash - so maybe month end . But lots of guys have been raving about it.


I'll have to give it a shot then. Also waiting for month end


----------



## zadiac (12/2/15)

Reinhardt said:


> Sounds like our taste buds are aligned  why are you not selling your juice?



Maybe one day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones in that I pretty much only vape one juice these days... and I order from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain who makes the juice when I order so he is never out of stock!


I am a religious @Oupa buyer. He should start stocking these US juices also. Nice one stop shop

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Smokyg (12/2/15)

@Reinhardt I completely agree! 

I actually get quite  off every time i need to order juice, i love Suicide Bunny and Kings Crown, its basically all i vape now a days. But because i pay on the 28th and my budget is carefully worked out so i can only spend X on juice when the time comes for me to replenish my juice stock, everyone is out of stock.. Vendors really need to hold more stock of everything. Doesnt matter who's site you visit it is riddled with OUT OF STOCK greyed out buttons for 2 weeks after payday. Its very discouraging, and exactly why my dad turned back to smoking. 

You will expect HiFi corporation to always have stock of HiFi's so why cant vape vendors always have stock of juice?? Just saying.

Sorry for ranting on my first post in almost a year

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

Smokyg said:


> @Reinhardt I completely agree!
> 
> I actually get quite  off every time i need to order juice, i love Suicide Bunny and Kings Crown, its basically all i vape now a days. But because i pay on the 28th and my budget is carefully worked out so i can only spend X on juice when the time comes for me to replenish my juice stock, everyone is out of stock.. Vendors really need to hold more stock of everything. Doesnt matter who's site you visit it is riddled with OUT OF STOCK greyed out buttons for 2 weeks after payday. Its very discouraging, and exactly why my dad turned back to smoking.
> 
> ...


WE NEED MORE JUICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex (12/2/15)

I fail to see where this is a problem, if something is very popular it will naturally be hard to find available stock. The simple solution is to plan way ahead. Or get into DIY. 

Cigarettes came in two flavours , dry and dry menthol. Yet as vapors we forget that the primary goal is to avoid the smoke. Not get caught up in a gastronomic event. Hell man guys, I suggest going back to basics by vaping plain VG for a few days, then try adding a few drops of whatever flavour to that mix, and be prepared for a reawakening. 

If it was impossible to buy juices from next week, how many of us would survive?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

Alex said:


> I fail to see where this is a problem, if something is very popular it will naturally be hard to find available stock. The simple solution is to plan way ahead. Or get into DIY.
> 
> Cigarettes came in two flavours , dry and dry menthol. Yet as vapors we forget that the primary goal is to avoid the smoke. Not get caught up in a gastronomic event. Hell man guys, I suggest going back to basics by vaping plain VG for a few days, then try adding a few drops of whatever flavour to that mix, and be prepared for a reawakening.
> 
> If it was impossible to buy juices from next week, how many of us would survive?


You are missing the point @Alex I have been vaping self made juice I won quite some vape meets ago for 2months and that is flavourless. The reason I haven't bought some US juice is that there is never stock? And yes smoking did only have 2x flavours but times have changed. You even get flavoured smokes now. Cherry and grape. Like cars back in the day did not have ABS/AC/PS/TC/CC and all those nice things. Should we all go back to driving a horse and carriage just to get some perspective? The problem comes in once you have tasted the niceness, you can't go back. Like if you have ever owned a turbo car. You'll hate any N/A.

But thanks for your help


----------



## Reinhardt (12/2/15)

Vaperator said:


> Beautiful stuff.New range out now feel classic and Oscar series..
> 
> Not many people in Sa have it..


Guess we'll have to wait fore someone to get it then?


----------



## Smokyg (12/2/15)

Alex said:


> I fail to see where this is a problem, if something is very popular it will naturally be hard to find available stock. The simple solution is to plan way ahead. Or get into DIY.
> 
> Cigarettes came in two flavours , dry and dry menthol. Yet as vapors we forget that the primary goal is to avoid the smoke. Not get caught up in a gastronomic event. Hell man guys, I suggest going back to basics by vaping plain VG for a few days, then try adding a few drops of whatever flavour to that mix, and be prepared for a reawakening.
> 
> If it was impossible to buy juices from next week, how many of us would survive?



Some of us lower class people dont have the luxury of planning ahead, you might say we should then vape cheaper juice.. But thats not the point. 

True analogues came in 2 flavours, but that also depended on brand.. But we accepted that because that was they way it was. 

Now we have choices. What would it hurt vendors to just import 50 more bottles? How much money do they ultimately lose from customers buying somewhere else that do have stock? 

To me this situation is a lot like walking into a Vida e Cafe and they turn you away because they dont have enough beans to make you a espresso... There is a high demand for coffee, so they make sure they order enough stock from their suppliers. 

Vendors should notice trends, note what sells more and then order accordingly. If you see for example you sold 50 bottles of 6MG Sucker Punch the 1st week of the month, order 60 or 70 the next, if they dont sell it, it will move the next month. 

Im not fighting, just voicing my opinion  Please dont hate me.

Although there is one Vendor that has been doing a great job at keeping me quite happy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

Our vendors are infinitely smaller than all the suppliers of cigarettes and tobacco in general. Of course they have to keep stock levels low, because there is no way they can handle the write-off of 20+ bottles of e-liquid that don't get sold - it could put them out of business. They do a fantastic job, but imported liquids will always have supply problems - find something local and buy the international stuff when it is available.

And Hi-Fi Corp...really? You are comparing a company that sells to a niche market to a mainstream franchise?

And as @Alex said, you don't need to buy the fancy stuff...that's a choice you make. Plan ahead (it's possible, with just a little bit of thought) and/or buy more frequently available juices - I've personally never in my 6+ months of vaping gotten a single "out of stock" message on any juice I've wanted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

Smokyg said:


> Some of us lower class people dont have the luxury of planning ahead, you might say we should then vape cheaper juice.. But thats not the point.
> 
> True analogues came in 2 flavours, but that also depended on brand.. But we accepted that because that was they way it was.
> 
> ...




The problem comes in that some of the vendors start off on their own. They don't have any financial backing to get the business of the ground. So they are forced to start with importing small amounts and as the stock sells, they can then keep adding to their orders.
Its a slow process, but its a way that works.

Unfortunately at the same time, they can't just order more stock either if they see on or two of their brands sell well. This being that their money has been invested in the other lines they brought in.

Say for example.

They brought in 4 lines, Namely A, B, C and D
Thats 80 bottles.
Say A and D sell really well (So well that they get all sold.)
And between B and C they only sell 10.
That means that there are still 30 bottles that they sitting with when their next order is placed. So they don't order B and C but an extra 5 of each of A and D.

See where Im going with this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

ha ha. I see @free3dom was pretty much thinking along the same lines as me and beat me to the punchline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

Zodd said:


> ha ha. I see @free3dom was pretty much thinking along the same lines as me and beat me to the punchline.



Hahaha, I hate when that happens...typing out a long and intricate message and by the time you post it...someone else got there first 

But having it said twice does help drive the point home...the vendors are doing a fantastic job and need to run their businesses *successfully* so they can keep doing business. Otherwise we'd have no juice at all and that would suck much more

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

